# Help me in Building a Download Rig



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi...

I want to build a download rig, just for downloading stuff. I can spent upto 9K on this rig. No Keyboard/Mouse, Monitor, UPS, DVD Drive etc. Needed. Please suggest me a configuration. Intel Atom or AMD will do. I also want a Wifi Receiver included in the config.

Thank You


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

Processor: Sempron 140 2.7GHz @ 1.8k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G G3 @ 3.7k
Ram: 1Gb DDR3 from Hynix/Kingston @ 1.8k
Hard Drive: WD Green 500Gb: 1.9k
Cabinet: cheap cabby from Zebronics with bundled PSU: 1k

Total: 10.2k. else get the DDR2 mobo + 1Gb DDR2. but will be hard to get for below 9.5k. i suggesting that G3 cause it supports ACC. so you may try unlocking the 2nd core on the sempron. 2nd option for mobo is Gigabyte 740G based motherboard, AM3 for 2.5k.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 21, 2010)

Processor : Intel Atom D410PT (single core 1.66GHz) @ 3k
Motherboard : included with processor
RAM : 1 GB DDR3 Kingston 1333MHz value RAM @ 2k
HDD : WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2k
Cabinet : Zebronics Anna with SMPS @ 1.5k
Total: 8.5k

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------

Add a wifi card for 0.5k


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 21, 2010)

@Cybertonic: Thanks for the config. As such I don't know much about Intel Atom Processors, the only thing I know is that they are low powered and cheap, I don't know anything about its performance, how is it as compared to the AMD config given above ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 21, 2010)

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
Biostar A780L3 @ 2.7k
1Gb DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.8k
Samsung 500GB sata @ 1.9k
Zebronics cabinet with psu @ 1k

Total - 10.2k


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Jaskanwar for your config, but I think it will overshoot my budget. I think AMD Sempron and 1GB DDR2 RAM is enough for me...what say ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 21, 2010)

ok ..that will be fine


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 21, 2010)

that intel atom rig will give you the performance of a high end netbook/nettop. i currently have a toshiba nb200 with windows xp and 1 gb ram and it certainly performed better than my older PC runnung low end C2D and 1 GB ram with windows vista. i believe that it will be good enough for a downloading rig but strictly no to gaming


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 21, 2010)

Games......No games......
But i think the amd config is a better choice in this case....even though its 2K extra but...its good investment thean the atom....
I am not saying atom one bad but ....the amd config is better .... Prom my point of view.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh... I am confused now...please tell me which one should I go for...Intel Atom or AMD, i will be buying the config today...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 22, 2010)

If you own a rig and want this as a second rig, intel one is better as it is coming cheap. But if you are going to use it as your primary PC only for internet surfing & downloading etc. then I would say get the AMD X2 config. Here is Jaskanwar's config with some price corrections:

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.6k
Biostar A780L3 @ 2.7k
1Gb DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.5k
Samsung 500GB sata @ 1.8k
iBall cabinet with psu @ .9k

Total: 9.5k + VAT @ 4% = 9.9k appx.

BTW, do you stay in Dehradun? These are Kolkata prices which are slightly lower than Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai etc. The prices given by Jaskanwar may be more like what you'll get in Dehradun


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 22, 2010)

@Cool Buddy: I already own a lappy and and a high end PC, I want this just for downloading, I think Intel one is gud for me. By the way is it necessary to add DDR3 RAM or should I go for DDR2 as it is cheaper ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

the prices of amd config mentioned by cool buddy are well within your budget...go for anything you like..you wont go wrong!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 22, 2010)

Definitely go with atom dude. besides being cheaper its will run cooler and consume less power, which is very important for a download rig

Also  I think you can stick with ddr2 as you said its cheaper. if its just a download rig , then you can even go for 512mb ram to save a lil more money.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have searched for Intel Atom D410PT and found that it is a Mini-ITX Motherboard, is this means that I have to go for a different kind of cabinet and by the way, is Intel Atom D410PT easily available in small cities like Dehradun ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> If you own a rig and want this as a second rig, intel one is better as it is coming cheap. But if you are going to use it as your primary PC only for internet surfing & downloading etc. then I would say get the AMD X2 config. Here is Jaskanwar's config with some price corrections:
> 
> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.6k
> Biostar A780L3 @ 2.7k
> ...



Perfect !!


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks all for help, I have decided to go with Intel Atom Config, as it is much cheaper and fits my budget. By the way is their any way to control this rig using wifi. I mean this rig will not have any monitor, kb or mouse, so can I control it using some kind of software install on my lappy


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

yes that is certainly possible. You can login to that machine remotely using MSTSC


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 22, 2010)

one last thing...suggest me a gud mini ITX cabinet for Intel Atom.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 22, 2010)

I searched for the Intel Atom D410PT motherboard in my city, but no computer dealer know about this MB. Is it easily available in India ? If so from where I can buy it, except online.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 22, 2010)

I also wanted to add that atom config will consume less power which is good for a download rig as it can stay switched on for a long time.
regarding remotely controlling it, you can search for it in google, there are various softwares available for this purpose. Or you could do one more thing, if your monitor has both DVI & D-sub, connect this rig to the same monitor & buy a cheap mouse. done.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 22, 2010)

but is it easily available in India, i mean Intel Atom D410PT, i am not able to find it in my city


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 22, 2010)

its available online at *www.bwindia.net (its bangalore based)
and as for the cabinet, zebronics anna with SMPS as i previously suggests is good
as for the ram go for 1 gb ddr2 as the motherboard doesn't support ddr3 (my mistake earlier)


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 23, 2010)

I do not buy computer stuff online as it is not reliable, will it be available in Nehru Place (Delhi). Also I am not able to find zebronics anna cabinet on the official zebronics website.


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2010)

^^
Vineet, I am from Mussoorie, and believe me in Dehra it will be impossible to procure stuff. You could come to New Delhi and purchase the stuff. But NP is extremely dynamic. There could be a day you reach NP, and even a basic CPU or RAM you want is not available. 

Not forcing you to buy stuff online, but it is a good option --- sitting at home. People here have ordered stuff from Mumbai/New Delhi to Guwahati (Sam you are from there right..?). Else  you can call SMC, send them a DD in advance, and have them hold onto the stuff, so when you reach it is there. Your choice.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 23, 2010)

How can I contact SMC, do you have any number or email address ? Will they ship the stuff to Dehradun if I order it online, or do I have to go to Delhi to pick the stuff by myself


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2010)

i too ordered proccy, ram , mobo, cabby from smc now only
go to smc website and see the contact button...mail them then


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just to confirm, SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need ! is this, their website


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2010)

yup..........


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

asigh said:


> Not forcing you to buy stuff online, but it is a good option --- sitting at home. People here have ordered stuff from Mumbai/New Delhi to Guwahati (Sam you are from there right..?). Else  you can call SMC, send them a DD in advance, and have them hold onto the stuff, so when you reach it is there. Your choice.



yes asigh, i am from Guwahati. and the stuffs reached me in well under 5days (from ND)  and on its way from Mumbai.



vineetrocks2005 said:


> How can I contact SMC, do you have any number or email address ? Will they ship the stuff to Dehradun if I order it online, or do I have to go to Delhi to pick the stuff by myself



one good thing about SMC, on most of their stuffs, carry charge already included. but not on heavy fragile items like monitor. also do remember, not everything on display is available. give them a call first.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2010)

almost everything is available sammy.....just ordered cm elite 335...
the best thing i like about smc is that all the taxes and shipping price are included in the mentioned price...and the prices are good.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 23, 2010)

If you are uncomfortable buying online, you can go with Sam's first config (sempron) replacing the mobo with Jaskanwar's suggested one. That will fit in your budget. or even a DDR2 board + RAM as you don't need any future proofing or upgradability. But I think online purchases are very reliable if done from a reputed site/etailer (no I haven't missed the 'R')


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions and comments, I have ordered the MB from SMC International. But I am now confused with the cabinet. I have searched and found these two cabinets from Zebronics. Products - Zebronics, Top Notch Infotronix Pvt Limited, Head Phones & Stand Mic, Chennai, Computer Case, NVIDIA Graphic Cards, Computer Distributor, SMPS, Whole Sale Computer Cases, Computer Manufacturers,  Web Camera. What say?


----------



## R2K (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry for going offtopic

but is it really advisable to run a PC for 24/7...I am mainly concerned abt the overheating of mobo and proccy and constantly moving mechanical parts like HDD


----------

